# Pepper! (aka JoJo Peppercorn)



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Use to be Josephine. :roll: Here's a photo thread for our newest family member - Pepper!

So far we've discovered that she's alright being AROUND you, but doesn't want to be touched. And she can huff louder, longer & with more popping than Zoey ever could. :lol:









Hedgie Daddy trying to talk some sense into her.









Lookit that tongue! It looks to me like all her white quills are so much longer than her other quills. She feels different too - has a different texture than Cholla & Zoey.









Grumpy face. She should be happy - we're not touching her. :roll:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She sounds so charming! :lol: Great pics!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those pics are great  The pic with Pepper and Hedgie Daddy is so sweet


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

HEHE But she is a cute little grump!! And her white quilles are longer.... How neet is that!!!  (shhh.... I think she might be a porcupine :lol: :lol: )

http://www.billybear4kids.com/animal/wh ... cupine.jpg

And ps I do know that she is not :lol: :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh she is so cute! Did Hedgie Daddy have any success?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nope-she doesn't listen to either of us. :lol: It cracks me up though, because he insists on trying to pet her. I'm like, let her wander around & get more used to us first & we'll build up to petting. But she will pop & huff at him & it really makes him jump-which makes me laugh. So then I end up with 2 huffers, glaring at me. :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I can see all that in my mind. I know I used to jump every time Truffle popped at me. Now I am a bit more used to it and he does it less. Or maybe it is JUST that I am more used to it!!

Anyway, she is a cutie and I am sure will come around soon!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love your posts, pictures and stories!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, PJ, I would say karma is paying you back! 

YOU have a female Snarf! Remember all those times you laughed at me when I got poked? and couldn't trim nails, even after trying for hours? and bath times were so stressful? and I could never touch him unless he was burried under 17 layers of fleece? Hmmm? Sound familiar?

All I can say is bahahahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I am loving Pepper already! She such a cutie and seems like she has quite a little personality.  And her white quills DO look longer! She's such a fashion plate! :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Peppercorn is an adorable name! And she sounds like a really spunky and determined girl  The perfect kind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC - it hardly takes away from the joy I had when Snarf gave you a hard time.  Guess I'll see a bit of him in her from now on-little rotter.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Ahh!!  I've been SO busy with my summer I come back on here and there is a new family member!

Pepper is ADORABLE!  <3


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Milly's white quills are longer than her colored quills, too... and she is also a crabby pants.

... Maybe Mildred and Pepper are related. :shock: 

:lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable, grumpy face and all. Quite often the white quills are bigger and longer than banded. 

Lucky gal to be living with you.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Pepper is sooo cute!!! cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! We had some pictures last night of all 3 of them, which I'll post during lunch or after work. But here's one of Pepper. 

She is slowly getting more comfortable. It's funny, you can touch her belly with almost no problems now, but she doesn't want you to touch her quills. :roll:

And she won't eat anything but kibble!! No mealies! So weird.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

PJM said:


> She is slowly getting more comfortable. It's funny, you can touch her belly with almost no problems now, but she doesn't want you to touch her quills. :roll:
> 
> And she won't eat anything but kibble!! No mealies! So weird.


It's great to hear she's calming down some! I agree her name is very cute and spunky, I like it! About petting, Carlos was the opposite at first.. he'd always let me pet his quills but he used to be real touchy about his belly :lol: But now he's fine with wherever, as long as he's snuggled up to me (while inside his house he's more like, "either pick me up or leave me alone! Pick one!" haha :lol: ) ..He also is not a very adventurous eater 

That most recent pic of Pepper... oh my gosh that face!! I don't think even a hungry lion would mess with a hedgie wearing that expression :mrgreen: sooo cute and tough!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: She's a mess. :roll: But it's been about 3 weeks already & she's doing better & better. She's getting to be all huff & no poke. :lol:

We gave her a bath last night. Took pictures. They are under the thread named "Pepper Soup"

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12467


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We actually took a couple cute pictures of Pepper last night!! She's really starting to come along nicely! Even let me kiss her face without stabbing me! :lol: Of course, I had to trick her, but that's not the point!

There's a cute face under all those sharp quills!! :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

PJM said:


> Even let me kiss her face without stabbing me! :lol: Of course, I had to trick her, but that's not the point!


:lol: Nice one!! Haha I agree, with or without tricks, if you can manage to smooch a hedgie face, they are definitely coming out of their shell.  Congrats on that feat. Also, the new pics are absolutely precious! I love how her mouth looks like one of the *:3* smiles.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Eeeeeee, she's so cute!! I love her little face, and so glad she's finally deciding to show it! Congrats on sneaking a kiss! :lol: I love it when Lily gives little huffs at me when I give her kisses, like "Mooooom! Stop that! :roll: "


----------

